# Musical Boarding....Am I just being picky?



## Quedeme (Aug 6, 2008)

Ok, so, I got my horse out of the stress and drama fest of her old barn. However, I kind of jumped before looking and moved her WAY TOO FAR AWAY! It takes about 30 minutes just to get out there, then another 10 just to get down the OMG rocky mile long drive way. The driveway is so bad that it litterally ripped an oilpan off of someone's car!!!

The place is very....I don't even know lol. The people are nice but honestly, I haven't been out there since the first week I moved her due to the distance and road condition (I own a pos car that's falling apart as it is. Trying to get something better)

They say they have miles of trails, which may be true, but again, since I can't get out there, I can't even enjoy what they DO have!!! (And yes, I know this is not their fault and this is NOT a thread of blame!!) Not to mention that the cost of just one horse is what I was paying to board two horses where I was...not that it's saying much however....However, upon closer inspection of the place, it's also rather...unsafe...There are rocks and ditches in the pasture and while walking the pasture a friend of mine found a 5 inch rusted screw just laying around!!! Also, while the fencing is up, it's got gaping holes in it that a horse 'could' put their head through and get caught...Though I feel like I'm worrying over little things that just AREN'T little to me!

So I have been toying with the idea of just taking my time and finding a place closer.

A few weeks ago I was looking at getting a second horse and went to go look at a rather pretty paint gelding. The owner was asking too much for his training level and it just didn't work out for either of us, but she had nice property and since I knew I was looking to move anyway asked her about boarding with her and I could just work/train her horse up a bit for board (she was ok with it but knew she had too many horses on her property really board another) but she said she'd keep an ear out for me and let me know. I kinda shrugged it off since people generally don't keep their word to me about such things....

Surprise!!! She emails me out of nowhere and tells me of this place just a few houses down from where she lives (which is only 8 miles from me) and they are charging very little. The place even has a barn!!! She's paying the upfront cost of bushhogging since she's going to put 1-2 of her horses out there as well to let the grass on her property grow back a little, so my horse wouldn't be alone.

Now, this is just a 'back yard' type place, and while I went to go look at it, I noticed a few things that are EASILY fixable, but because it's so over grown I couldn't really see the condition of the fence, so I'll probably go out there again once it's all bushhogged to make any repairs that are needed.

On top of this good fortune, the woman has a truck and trailer and all I have to pay is gas to pick up my horse and move her!!! Another thing is, is that she 'over paid' these people to help pay for the bushhogging, so technically she's paid for 3-4 horses for a month anyway, and since she only plans on putting 1-2 of hers on there, she said that she's technically already covered first month's board!!! My head is spinning with 'too good to be true'!!!

On top of that the woman has a nice round pen I can use to work horses and give lessons with and has also offered me use of her property alongside the property that my horse might be staying at...so that's like....15 acres....and, while she lives in a bit of a houseing comunity, she knows the back roads and where some nice trails are too!!!

I just can't believe how nice and helpful this woman is!!! I'm just afraid that I'm going to move my horse again and something else will happen...

Another plus is also that there are several people she knows wants riding lessons and horsemanship lessons (including the people who own the pasture property) AND I'll get a chance to work with the horse of hers that she was trying to sell/lease out!!! (who I really love!!!)

Ok, so...pros are that it's close, I'll have use of a round pen, someone to ride with and trails, and she'll share the work of feeding during the winter (if I can't get out there every day and so on)
Cons....It's litterally someone's back yard...and it's just ANOTHER move...

Those are what I can think of, but I'm pretty sure I'm being blinded by all the 'too good to be true' that's flying around in my head.

So, any insight would be helpful....

(notes, my horse has her 5-way, rabbies, and coggins, and the woman's horses haven't left her property in 2-3 years and all came with shots and coggins as well. And she has a farrier that lives just down the street as well)


----------



## barrelracer892 (Apr 3, 2010)

Sounds like a great place to me! I would consider a back-yard pasture a pro because that means she's always right there and can notice something wrong quickly if she's paying attention to her surroundings. Hope it works out for you and your horse!


----------



## Quedeme (Aug 6, 2008)

Thanks!!! I know it sounds sooooo great right?! I'm just really hoping it doesn't fall into the real category of 'too good to be true' x.x

That's really my only fear....


----------



## barrelracer892 (Apr 3, 2010)

Oh Lord I hate when that happens! It won't hurt to give it a shot though, in my opinion. Maybe finding another place for backup plan in case things don't work out would be a good idea.


----------



## Ray MacDonald (Dec 27, 2009)

It sounds awesome! you wont know until you try right?


----------



## Skipsfirstspike (Mar 22, 2010)

Sounds pretty good. Keep in mind that (in my experience anyway) no one will run their barn Exactly how you wished it was run. There are always concessions to be made. I think some of the small back yard places are great, if you are ok with the owner's lifestyle. Not everyone cleans stalls everyday, maybe only every other day or so. Less structure about rules, so maybe the neighbor kids will stop by to pet or give your horse a treat. And what about the neice who comes to stay for a week in the summer.. can she ride your horse in the round pen? 
I board at a similar place, and I find the people are really nice, so the good usually outweighs the bad. Just make sure you talk over your expectations with the barn owner. Good luck!


----------



## MyBoyPuck (Mar 27, 2009)

If nothing else, while you're deciding if this is a place you want to be long term, before it becomes an emotional decision again, which normally leads to a bad one for most of us, write down a list of things pro & con of both places you've been. Then take your list and look around for other places that might work for you. This will help give you some perspective and will definitely help prevent the grass is greener syndrome. You'll see that all places have downsides. It's just a matter of finding a place that has the most good items you're looking for. I'm driving much further than I want to right now, but the two most important items on my list are there, so that's where we are.


----------



## haleylvsshammy (Jun 29, 2010)

What's wrong with "backyard barns"? I board at a backyard barn, and my where I used to board was a backyard barn. People are usually home to look after the horses, always a plus. And you don't have to deal with the drama of big boarding facilities. In this economy, chances are you don't have to worry about a large boarding facility closing down due to finances either. With all of the advantages, why not? I will just say this: make sure you are HAPPY with the place BEFORE you move. Moving your horse too much might stress him (or her?) so it's best to look at a couple of places before you move. Make sure it has what you want, so you don't regret it after you move.


----------



## Quedeme (Aug 6, 2008)

There is nothing wrong with backyard boarders!!! lol I'm sorry if it came off like that, but it's not what I mean at all. I'm not all hung up on rules and I trust my horse around children, so long as they are safe and respectfull, I don't really mind them giving treats or wanting to pet on her. Also, it's pasture only though there is a barn I can use (still talking that over with the owners) for if I should need a stall for any reason as well as for storage of grain, hay, and horse stuff like tack and so on, so I am under no delusions that any 'care' will be taken of my horse, so this would be a self care boarding deal, which I'm ok with since she's close.

My biggest 'needs' are three things...close, safe, and somewhere to ride, and this place has all of those things and the owners are willing to work with me on whatever I need to do to make it safe for the horses.

Pros are those things, plus she'll have a buddy, who oddly enough is a horse I nearly bought before all of this barn drama went down several weeks ago, and his owner is more than willing to let me work with him and ride him as if he were mine for absolutely nothing.

Another pro is that a few blocks away there are open fields and trails that the other horse's owner will show me as she really wants another horse minded person around instead of just her usual friends who know nothing and really only visit to use her horses. Pro that there don't seem to be many rocks which means I won't have to shoe her or worry about her ripping her feet up on them.

Cons....It IS a self care deal, so I will HAVE to make sure I can get out there every day. It might not be far, but it's not exactly right around the corner. Also, the owners of the property (not the woman who's horse is out there) don't know much if anything about horses, and I don't know how I really feel about that....They seem like super nice people willing to work out just about anything so far....but I have been burned by 'nice' people before, so it's a little bit of a push for me to just...trust I guess. 

Con...while I don't HAVE to have a roundpen, I do like to use them and there isn't one on this property, so, if I want to use a roundpen, I'll have to go to the other horse owners house (about a block away) to use hers, which she is fine with and actually offered it to me anyway. Also, while there is enough pasture for the 2 horses that will be on it should I move my horse out there, there's not alot of places to just ride around and I'm rather nervous of roads.

Not that it's a con, but I also know that I'll have to provide round bales and set up the delivery of them during winter. And not that I 'know' the family who lives there WILL call me if something seems wrong, but someone IS there to watch her incase something happens...I'll just have to have faith that should something happen they'll alert me to it.


----------



## Quedeme (Aug 6, 2008)

Wow...I think I'm tired...I must have said 'so' 100 times in that post and totally contridicted myself on 'somewhere to ride' lol.

-face palm-

All well...I'm sure you lovely people understand anyway lol...


Right....?


----------



## Ray MacDonald (Dec 27, 2009)

LOL nice!


----------



## Quedeme (Aug 6, 2008)

Ok! So, the place was bush hogged yesterday almost right after I left lol. I went back out today to look at the fencing and any other hazzards that might be out there. Let me just say that I am AMAZED!!! While the fencing IS over grown, I got right up to it, pushed on it, looked at every inch of it (which was very hot work! lol) and it's ALL better fencing than I've seen at most of the boarding places around here!!! There's an extra acre I didn't know about that can be used to seperate a horse if needed, or close off and used to ride in. Not only that but I managed to work out FREE board!!! I nearly fainted!!! On top of that, the woman who orriginally found this place has given me free acess to her 2 horse bumper pull trailer!!! Not only that but the people with the property have a round pen that needs to be put up, but it's like...16-17 pannels and they are about 10-12 foot long!!! I'm spazzing with glee!!! Not only all of this awesome, but there's more!!! I also get 'full' use of their 5 stall horse barn and tack room!!! Not that I'll be stalling my horse, but they are there when I need it. I took a closer look around the barn today, and it's ALL sturdy and there's cross ties and a place out front to wash without getting the barn wet!!! Overkilled with Joy here people!!! lol. I'm sure I'm forgetting something but I think this is enough awesome to blow anyone's mind!!! I'm like....vibrating with happiness!!! 

Now if only my current barn would return my calls so I can find out when I can move my horse!!!

-squeels with glee- OMG OMG OMG!!!!


----------



## Ray MacDonald (Dec 27, 2009)

Awesome! Im soo happy for you! It sounds like a great place!


----------



## grayshell38 (Mar 9, 2009)

I'm happy for you, but WHERE ARE THE PICTURES????!!


----------



## Quedeme (Aug 6, 2008)

lol, Pictures? Of the new place? I don't have any!!! lol.

I'm not hugely into taking pictures XD I might if I get around to it though...


YAY!!! SHE'S BEING MOVED TODAY!!!


----------



## Amarea (May 25, 2010)

Congrats!


----------



## cakemom (Jul 4, 2010)

Thats awesome. Things happen for a reason, sounds like not only have you found a great place, but also possibly a new friend!!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Quedeme (Aug 6, 2008)

Friends are Luff!!!

-hugs all friends- YAY!!!

Only half an hour before my friend with the truck picks me up...I'm SO a bundle of nerves right now!!! EEE!!!


----------



## Ray MacDonald (Dec 27, 2009)

Wikked!! Im soo happy for you


----------



## haleylvsshammy (Jun 29, 2010)

Ooh! I'm so excited for ya! And, yeah, pictures are a MUST!!!


----------



## corinowalk (Apr 26, 2010)

Sounds like a great situation! I love back yard boarding compared to commercial boarding. You get so much more done without all the hassle of barn drama! So glad its turning out to be free board! What a big bonus that is!


----------



## Quedeme (Aug 6, 2008)

Yup! And, I'm the ONLY boarder!!! So I don't even have to worry about people using my stuff or that kind of thing!!! lol


----------



## corinowalk (Apr 26, 2010)

I love it when no one is around at the barn. I get so much more accomplished. You can actually focus on the horse and not on chatting or walking on eggshells around a tempermental BO...lol


----------



## Quedeme (Aug 6, 2008)

lol, Yeah, totally!! The mom is a stay at home mom and my 'payment' is just teaching her how to take care of and handle horses, so there's also someone out there should I want to ride so I won't be riding alone!!! I'm haaaappyyyy!!! lol


----------

